# Pirates Story.....I finally finished it



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Awhile ago I started Pirates story some of you probably remember I finally had time to finish it,I was avoiding writting part three cause it was really hard watching him die so writting it all out was hard.I know the grammer is deffinatly not right I tend to forget periods when I write long stories.I hope you guys like the finished product anyways.It's a three part story.The picture is from the night I rescued him him, he never looked that mad again,I wish I had more pics of him.



 Pirates Story










Part One:The Beggining
It was getting late I could tell because they turned the light off above us and less of those people were around. Another day has gone by and still no clean water. A group of medium sized people comes upto us all. I want to show off and get a good home but I can't, it hurts to much and besides the big person before said Iwas no good an no one would want me. Ouch! The group starts picking us all up and shaking us around and poking at us, it hurts so bad I wish they would make a choice and leave me alone. I can barely see through my water now and they made it worse by shaking me. Why are they laughing? It hurts so bad and I am scared. as they start to walk away the one says "ha look how stupid they all look floating around!" the smaller one in the bunch says "the ones on the top are going to die soon we should leave them alone" the big scary one says "who cares they are just stupid fish forget about them Jessie lets just go". They finally left, maybe I can get some rest now. That small one said I was going to die here I am scared but it hurts so bad if I had clean water I would feel better and get a home like that fiesty betta with the big person that said I was "no good". Two more people come up, wow it sure is a busy night tonight. I turn to look at them it is hard to see with such dirty water. The one with dark hair said "mom we have to save one they need help look how gross they are" the taller one said "you just got Carlisle from your uncles wedding reception" "I know but look at that crowntail" she pointed to me "his fins are all tangled and his water is so dirty" said the shorter one. The taller one said " 5 bucks is alot to spend on a sick fish". was I sick? is that why it burns so badly? They looked at each other for a minute then the taller one said "fine if youfind someone you can get him". They walked away for awhile I figured they had left me like everyone else did. according to all those people I was sick, no good, stupid, and dying. A big man walks up and says "what one do you want?" and then all of the sudden I see the shorter one with the dark hair looking excited and happy she points to me and says "that one please"the tall one says "I can't belive you are doing this" then the big man picks me and puts me down next to the thing that gives me clean water. he turns to the shorter girl and says "you know that these fish are aggressive and can't live with others....right?" "yep I have one at home!" said the shorter girl. "Ok lets see if I can do this" the scary man said then he picked me up and dumped me and my water that still hurts me into a bag, then he sprayed a loud scary thing in the bag and tied it shut. I wish he would have given me clean water cause this stuff still burns. He wrote on the bag and handed it to the shorter girl with the dark hair who I now call mom, she said "thanks!" and we started moving. As I said goodbye to the other three boys that lived on the top shelve I felt bad cause they were hurting as bad as me I wish the one I call mom would have gotten us all, cause even though I was in as much pain as them I had a new mommy that was going to make me feel better I just knew it. We go up to a big scary machine I hope it doesn't hurt me, I already hurt so much. The one I call mom sets me down next to the machine and then the things starts beeping. Finally she picks me up looks at me and types something in the machine. She then moves me onto another part and says "sorry bud but it has to feel your weight". Then the machine starts talking and she picks me up and we walk away.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Part Two:The Middle

We get to the outside world it is dark, much darker then the store I once called home. It is also very big it almost looks never ending. I wish I could swim around the whole world and see it all. We get to a silver machine and my mom gets in, What is this thing some kind of bowl for people? Are we going to live in this? If so where is that other fish mom was talking about? Then the human bowl starts moving, I have never felt such an odd thing but I know I am safe cause mom is holding me. After awhile the moving stops and we get out of the human bowl, thank god we are not living in that thing. We walk inside a thing that kind of looks like the store that was my home only the inside was so much different. Where are all the shelves? Why is it not so bright and scary here? I still don't know but I like it. My mom sets me on what the people call a counter and says "lets see what do I have for you?" I wonder what it could be, maybe it's clean water I would love to have some clean water or maybe it's food I am kind of hungry now that I think about it. "This will have to work for a little while bud, sorry it's so small and I only have this one old plant." She shows me them and starts putting my new home together for me. I can't wait to be out of this bag the water still burns. She puts stuff on the bottom that looks soft I belive she called them marbles or stones they are colorful, then she puts what she calls a plant in the middle. Then the best part she pulls out a jug of clean water which is all I ever wanted and she poors it in. She then picks me upand unties my bag, she catches meand finally.....clean water! I love my new mom I feel so much better now, maybe I am not sick and dying afterall. Then my mom looks at me and says "I still don't have a name for you, but do you want to meet Carlisle?" Was Carlisle the other fish? Or was he another person? I suppose I would not mind meeting him. She then picks me up and carries me over to a vase with something in it. What could that be? "new fish meet Carlisle!" she said. So this must be Carlisle, is he.......another betta fish? He is but he looks different from me he is a different color then me too and he has different looking fins and tail, he does not look like the others from the top shelve at the store. Heflares a little but he looks about as stressed as I am, so he must be new here too. Mom picks me up and moves me a little, she points a scary thing at me at me for a little while then she moves me back to my original spot. She turns to us both and says "goodnight boys I will see you in the morning" then she turns to me and says "we will have to come up with a name for you soon". Finally I can rest next to this plant for awhile and enjoy my clean water. The next couple of days were pretty much the same. I still had not received a name and mom seemed pretty stumped as to what she would call me. I don't really mind not having a name right away like Carlisle got. It makes me feel like mom is really thinking about me. The other person is still around but only mom feeds me and cleans my water. Mom come up too me and says "you are going to live in the kitchin buddy, since everything in here is red you will match and I only have room for one in my room." Ok I like it out here I get to watch my people go by all day. The days are going by and oneday one catches me to do a water change like usual, she looks at me in the cup and says "ready for your new home?" I don't want to leave this place I like it here I will live in the small thing with the old plant forever if I can stay here with you mom. "Alright here you go" Oh...... a new tank, how exciting! "well bud it's not the best but but a one gallon bowl is betterthen that small thing" she says. Oh a new plant and new marble things too this is awsome! Over the day I have been here I learned that mom calls that taller other person mom as well, so I have decided to call her mom two. She is not my mom but I don't have another name for her so mom two works. Mom still has not figured out a name for me she says she wants to find one that suits me the best. Mom two calls me her cooking buddy and really seems to like me I like her. I have been here for awhile now and I really like it here. It's night time now and mom two is getting something in the kitchin, all the sudden mom comes running in and says "I finally figured out a name for the fish!" Oh yay I get a name I am really part of the family now! "Pirate" she says loud and proud. Well I like it, I am glad mom put so much thought into it. She turns too me and says "finally you have a name buddy or should I say Pirate!" I am so happy that I have a name now and am part of the family I flare a little to show off how proud I am. "You are a beauty" mom says and she walks away. I am Pirate watch me flare!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Part Three:The End

As the days go on I start to realize that I don't like pellet food very much I decided not to eat it, I know I should like it since at my old home they didn't feed me much but maybe she will change what she feeds me.I discovered I like flake food alot thats what mom feeds me now and I love it.I really love my mom she knows everything I like and gives me lots of attention.Lots of days go by I am starting to feel funny but thats ok I am sure I will be fine.Tonight mom brought the strangest thing home I think it's another fish he is fiesty but he doesn't have a tail I don't know what to think of him really it seems he comes from the same place I did, what an awful place that was I feel bad for him it looks like he had it harder then I did,I wonder if he knew the bettas from the top shelf that was so long ago I am glad mom saved me I guess I am glad she saved the one she calls "Mizu" too.Everyday it has been getting harder to swim I find myself "sitting" as mom says, she seems really worried. Apparently I have lost alot of my color I don't think thats good either it kind of hurst to breath mom has been trying to help me but I don't think she knows how I just lay next to me bridge and watch them, mom checks on me alot I feel bad that I make her sad but I just don't swim like I used to.I belive it's been weeks now mom keeps the water low so I can get air but I don't go up for air alot.I feel like I'm wasting away I don't really eat cause I don't really care to anymore the only comfort I have is my bridge everything else hurts.The other fish Mizu and Carlisle seem fine I don't get what is happening I think it's whats called dying.It's night time now mom trys to feed me but I decide not to eat I haven't eaten in a couple day now even though it's the food I like I just don't care for food anymore.Mom looks sad then she goes off to bed like she does every night before she goes she says "I love you Pirate I hope ou will be ok".It's been a little while now I don't how long but it's still dark, I'm fading fast.............I wonder where I am going and if I will still have mom.Fading..............Fading............I take my last breath and swim off towards a bright light.Good-bye mom I love you.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I know it's long but it does him justice sorry.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Kinda bummed I didn't get any input on it I know quite a few people wanted to read the last part.I thought someone would say something by now.I know it's long but it's not that bad in my opinion.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow that's great! I remeber reading it before and feeling sad you never finished it Lol. That's actually a really good ending, really shows how sometimes we try are hardest and make the Betta happy and he can die anyways /= R.I.P. Pirate.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoyed your story, even though it was sad.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

naturegirl243 said:


> Kinda bummed I didn't get any input on it I know quite a few people wanted to read the last part.I thought someone would say something by now.I know it's long but it's not that bad in my opinion.


It was a great read but hard on the eyes! Constructive feedback: Hit the enter key a few times and break your amazing story into paragraphs!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> It was a great read but hard on the eyes! Constructive feedback: Hit the enter key a few times and break your amazing story into paragraphs!


Thank you I tend to write with better grammer but when it comes to typing I just zone out and type.Yeah looking at it it is hard on the eyes


----------

